# Heated seats plug in play?



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

So there is HVAC controls on ebay with the heated seat option on it, and then i have found the heated pads that go inside the seats, they have a plug harness on the pads, is there a harness by any chance that is run to the seat bottom that the pads would click into and if i had the pads installed and the hvac replaced then would it work?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JediSamReye said:


> So there is HVAC controls on ebay with the heated seat option on it, and then i have found the heated pads that go inside the seats, they have a plug harness on the pads, is there a harness by any chance that is run to the seat bottom that the pads would click into and if i had the pads installed and the hvac replaced then would it work?



JediSamReye,
I would recommend that you speak to your dealer about your options with this. They will be able to let you know exactly what you may or may not be able to do in this situation. They will also be able to let you know if the modifications that you would like to do could possibly affect your warranty in any way. Please feel free to keep me posted. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

The only problem with that is the local dealer isnt too custom to the cruze yet. I went in and asked for a straight key to work the ignition, and the guy had to look awhile and ordered it, when I came in a week later the next guy had to walk out to my car and saw that it wouldnt work, I asked him if the key had a chip in it, he then got on the phone and had to ask a couple people to find out. So I very much doubt that they would know about the heating elements being plug and play


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

The straight key has been discussed elsewhere here. It is not a stock part for the car.

As far as heated seats goes, they are available from Chevrolet. I think that includes changing the heater control knobs, which also controls each heated seat.

Your heated elements from another source are not something that they would naturally know about. So of course they would not know if it is a plug and play item.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

Im asking about an OEM part, something that they would install. Im not asking about ebay heated seats. They are GM parts, GM part numbers, if someone had a warrant issue / wanted to pay them for the upgrade they would use these items. So they should know naturally about something like that. 

And I mentioned the key giving an example that something as simple as if the key is chipped, not that i couldnt order a straight key (even though I would think a better service center would know that too) It took a phone call for them to know if one of the eight cars that they sell in 2012 had a chipped key.


----------



## Larowenj190 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hoping someone with rear heated seats, or knowledge of, can help me out. I upgraded to the console with phone charger and rear seat heater controls. Until today everything was plug and play. When I hooked up the rest of the hardware for the rear heated seats, the buttons illuminate but the power indicator light does not, and the pads don't power up.
I have power to the harness at the rear seat, the heater harness is installed with the rear control module and heater elements. Anyone know if I'm missing something?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Larowenj190 said:


> Hoping someone with rear heated seats, or knowledge of, can help me out. I upgraded to the console with phone charger and rear seat heater controls. Until today everything was plug and play. When I hooked up the rest of the hardware for the rear heated seats, the buttons illuminate but the power indicator light does not, and the pads don't power up.
> I have power to the harness at the rear seat, the heater harness is installed with the rear control module and heater elements. Anyone know if I'm missing something?


Welcome Back!

There are many threads on this subject. This one has not been in play for at least nine years though. I have yet to see a solution for this. I have factory heated seats and no way to connect them. The seats are powered by a modified voltage output similar to some models DRLs. I think an Arduino of Raspberry Pi could be setup to do that, but I am not that tech savvy to do that myself. I am hoping my son will eventually have some time to help me out.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

